# clutch question



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

My o4 GTO is a hydralic clutch. Did I see some were that the 05 and 06 is a cable driven? I assumed it was a hydrolic clutch too?


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

The 2005 is definetly a hydraulic clutch, and I'm assuming the '06 is as well... where did you read this?


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

in one of the "lounge" conversation don't remember witch one. they had said the 05 06 were drive by wire clutches and in my neck of the woods that means the clutch is cable driven like in the MMMM mmmmm Mustangs...there i said it.... I hate making that comparison, it just gives my the creeps. All though I would rather have a cable drive clutch.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i think somebody confused the clutch system with the throttle system. '04 cable throttle, '05/'06 "fly-by-wire" throttle


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> i think somebody confused the clutch system with the throttle system. '04 cable throttle, '05/'06 "fly-by-wire" throttle


I agree.... 
All new GTO's have hydraulic operated clutches.


----------

